# New workshop build. 9.2m x 3.4m progress pics added



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

Hey all 

New to this forum and after some general advise etc 

Location South Wales Swansea 

I have just finished putting up my frame for my new workshop 

It's a 9.2m x 3.4m 4x2 timber pent roof style workshop 

I have built this without planning on the following basis 

Height part of the roof is 2.5m in height dropping to 2.3m on opposite side, it does not take up more than 50% of my garden and it is not any where near my dwelling it's all timber frame , two windows and a garage door on the front side 

Am I right in thinking this comes under permitted development 

As for building regs 

It is 2.5ft from my boundary fence but is not any higher than the stated 2.5m 
And being 9.2m x 3.4m it is bang on 30sqm area internally 
It will have electrics inside lights and a few sockets but that is it.

It will be insulated and boarded internally and externally is going to be cladded in cedar waney edge 

Can anyone advise based on the above info if I have done anything wrong or that I should not of done? 

My neighbours property is about 2m to the right of the workshop but as this is not my property I'm assuming the regs don't apply to my workshop being that close to someone else's house outside of my boundary? 

I'm located in Wales 

I have read and read planning portal and development rights 

Hoping it's all ok as I'm putting the roof on the weekend.

Will upload photos this evening for you all to see the build progress 

Cheers


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Mar 2017)

Strictly speaking you need to be 1 metre from the boundary, to act as a fire break which is part of building regs. this is for buildings between 15 and 30 sq metres.

If it is closer then it must be built of non-combustible material -I think Steve Maskerey had this problem

Thats English regs so may not be the same for you, I know in Scotland the 2.5M height rule is applied differently (planning) 

I know that building regs 30 sq metre rule applies to internal dimensions, but I have struggled to find this written anywhere on an official government site -do you have a link?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2017)

I wondered when I built my last one. Most people I asked seemed unsure so for practical purposes I assumed it to be the footprint, although I've often read it's the interior.


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the reply there, not good news then really as I put a new feathered edge fence up about 1ft in front of the existing boundary fence ( neibghours were responsible for this side and there was just a 3ft rotten fence there ) the workshop is currently 2ft from my feathered edge fence so would it go from that boundary or the actual boundary 1ft the other side of my feathered edge fence?

I have £2000 of waney edge cladding sitting on my drive which i intend on cladding it with. 

As for planning I know I didn't need planning to put up the size I have but looks like I may have failed the building regs side based on the distance from a boundary and it being a combustible material.

So what does this mean? 

Could they make me change it? 

I'd be devastated if they did as Iv just invested £5000 into this project 

Thanks


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

And just another quick thought could I just fire proof the side closest to the boundary outside with a class 0 rated clear paint and then as it will be ply lined inside paint that white using a class 0 fire retarding paint? 

Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2017)

https://www.planningportal.co.uk/info/200127/planning

You can probably find what you need here.


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Mar 2017)

I would check to see if the same rules apply in Wales.

Your workshop does fall under permitted development for the planning, but the 1 metre rule is a building regulation stipulation.

I know Steve Maskerey of this forum had a similar issue, his workshop was larger and was under building regs and therefore picked up by the building inspector. Steve did a rather large thread about the workshop build, so you may be able to use the search function and find the information

I cant remember how it was resolved, from memory there are a few options: clad those sides within 1 metre with non combustable cladding, paint with intumescent paint, cover first with fireboard or plasterboard then clad -I dont know enough to know the answer, I guess it would have to meet the time period rating, ie 1 hour or half hour which ever applies.

In theory, yes building control could make you change it if it is non compliant, but of course that would depend on them being told and then being bothered to come and visit. Maybe you could do whatever is needed to the framework, keep pictures and then clad over with what you have, so if it ever comes up, you would only need to change the cladding -all guesswork from me though


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (7 Mar 2017)

Like others I do not know if these rules apply in Wales.
I too was just a smidge under the 30 sq. Metres. Within a metre of the boundary so had to be built of substantially non conbustable materials. I would think a layer of paint is not going to be sufficient. I know Steve maskey clad part of his with cement based sheets.
I was told by building control that a timber frame clad with cement boards or a block built clad with wood is not acceptable, though it does seem it depends on the person that you speak to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2017)

If you look at the portal, it says it applies to England and Wales.


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

I'm currently looking into this as I have the frame up and I'm questioning going any further until it's clarified even though I have the roof, osb and plywood along with the waney edge cladding being delivered tomorrow


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2017)

Davies5390":ibyriox6 said:


> And just another quick thought could I just fire proof the side closest to the boundary outside with a class 0 rated clear paint and then as it will be ply lined inside paint that white using a class 0 fire retarding paint?
> 
> Cheers


Ask at your local council office. Ours used to be brilliant, you could just check their office hours and wander in and ask them what you liked - until they realised they could make money by being inaccessible. You might find you have a more helpful one.


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Mar 2017)

The distance would apply from the actual boundary not the additional fence you added.

I hope there is an easy solution for you.

The rule also applies to house extensions, so a conservatory less than a metre away could need fire rated glazing.


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

If the rule would apply to the exsisting boundary then the front would be further than 1m away from the original boundary however at the rear as the boundarys runs in the rear would still be within 1m 

I'm trying to upload pics of the build so far for you all to see but it keeps bringing up an error! 

I will speak to bco tomorrow and see what they say. 

Very annoying that I missed this as all materials to weather proof it come tomorrow


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

The last photo is currently how it stands now and all the ply, osb, rubber roof, and cedar waney edge cladding arrive tomorrow! Hoping to get the last window put in finish all the noggins and cut the excess concrete slab away 

Should I stop now because of this building regs issue or who would carry on.. honestly 

Cheers


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Mar 2017)

Just to update you all on my decision 

Following a night of reading thread after thread and reg and reg.

I'm going to carry on with the build when the cladding is in place I will treat it with a clear fire retardant certified to comply with class 1 and class 0 spread of flame which will over me for the 30 min rule and internally I will board it with fire rated plasterboard which is equivalent to two 12.5mm standard boards and paint it with an Intumescent Paint again complying with the standard needed. 

To me it's slightly over kill and will send me a few £££ over my current spend but if buildings regs ever did come around I'll have all the paper work and photos to evidence that the fire reg has been taken into consideration and those precautions would be sufficient ? 

Sound fair enough?


----------



## Terry - Somerset (8 Mar 2017)

It is always tempting only to look at the information that supports a preconceived or preferred solution.

Guidance from other councils certainly refers to non-combustible in terms of walls being block, concrete panels, steel frame etc - although this may be local interpretation rather than national regulation.

To be 100% certain you need to confirm with the local authority. Otherwise only you can decide on the probability of (a) discovery, (b) compliance, and (c) what action they may take. Hopefully you have a good relationship with your neighbour.

Also bear in mind that rectification now will be a lot easier and less expensive than waiting until it is complete and full of kit.

Sorry to be somewhat negative!!

Terry


----------



## Davies5390 (8 Mar 2017)

Hi terry 

Negative or positive comments are always noted, it's the first type of work Iv done where it's come under any legislation so this is fairly new to me. I'm not one to do things and not tell anyone however seeing as my frame is up and iv out vast amounts of hours into preparing the garden for this workshop is by pretty devastated if i was advised it would need to be block 

School boy error maybe my roof and cladding arrived today so I made the decision to contact my local BC and I discussed with them my plans of using fire board internally and then using the fire retardant paint on the cladding and all timber and they said that should be fine but they have given me a number to speak to my local BCO as he will be able to deal with it. So I'm hoping for the same response from him before I carry on with the build.


----------



## RobinBHM (8 Mar 2017)

I hope you get a workable solution from the BCO.

I'm sorry my reply about the regs has thrown a spanner in the works! -you did ask though!  

I think what you propose is reasonable, the only question really is whether they will accept a somewhat unproven / untested solution -it is a grey area and if you get a pragmatic building inspector that can see you are making an effort, hopefully you can carry on.

Although building regs are a pain, it does make common sense to have a bit of a fire break between properties.


----------



## Davies5390 (8 Mar 2017)

RobinBHM":3p592n91 said:


> I hope you get a workable solution from the BCO.
> 
> I'm sorry my reply about the regs has thrown a spanner in the works! -you did ask though!
> 
> ...




I'm glad to know about it now rather than when it's all finished

The building control person I spoke to said what I was suggesting would be fine so i have left a message with my local bco and fingers crossed we can move forward quickly , I can always offer to insulate it with mineral wool which is also fire rated I believe but I'm hoping the fire boards and retardant paint will be sufficient on the cladding and timbers internally. 

Will update you all when I have an outcome


----------



## Davies5390 (8 Mar 2017)

So today I finished putting the noggins in place, put the last two joists in and the second windows so the frame is now finished. 

Praying for a dry weekend so I can install the ply and rubber roof.


----------



## RobinBHM (8 Mar 2017)

Are you covering the outside with breatheable membrane, then tile battens laid flat then cladding? -it has a significant impact on long term weather tightness and the air gap allows the cladding to dry out quickly increasing its lifespan.


----------



## Davies5390 (8 Mar 2017)

RobinBHM":1darbs84 said:


> Are you covering the outside with breatheable membrane, then tile battens laid flat then cladding? -it has a significant impact on long term weather tightness and the air gap allows the cladding to dry out quickly increasing its lifespan.




HI yes boarding with 9mm osb then membrane externally then 2x1 Battons at 400 centres before cladding with the cedar waney edge which is 25mm thick


----------



## Halo Jones (13 Mar 2017)

Hi,

That will be a nice space. I may be wrong as the rules are slightly different in Scotland but I think anything with an internal space over 30 m2 also needs full building control approval and you appear to be just past the limit. Did the BCO you spoke to know the size of the building?

H.


----------



## Davies5390 (13 Mar 2017)

Halo Jones":2u6x2yv5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That will be a nice space. I may be wrong as the rules are slightly different in Scotland but I think anything with an internal space over 30 m2 also needs full building control approval and you appear to be just past the limit. Did the BCO you spoke to know the size of the building?
> 
> H.




Hi the external measurements are 9.2m x 3.4m 

Internal area along with a petition wall bring this under 30sqm there I am exempt from building regs, yes BCO is aware of the size and it is not an issue 

They are happy with me within 1m using the materials I am using aslong as I use fire bird to board the inside, use mineral wool to insulate and use a fire retardant spray for the external cladding.

It's full steam ahead to get it finished now


----------



## will1983 (15 Mar 2017)

Good result on the BCO.

Now go for it mate! We're all dying to see the finished article! 

Will


----------



## Davies5390 (15 Mar 2017)

Cheers Will 

It's been a dry weekend so we managed to do quite a bit. 

I opted for a rubber roof and I'm glad I did it went down very easily and overall I'm happy with the end result. Few joining caps to put in place but I'll do that after work tomorrow. 

Some further progress pictures


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Apr 2017)




----------



## Davies5390 (7 Apr 2017)

Some progress the past couple of weeks. 

Electrics are down, boarding the wall are complete just need to sand back the compound on the joints. Roof still needs to be done and once the cladding drys out cost with the retardant and she will be finished 

Plans for this week are sand it all done paint floor and walls


----------



## Davies5390 (7 Apr 2017)

the log store at the back has also been put up.


----------



## flying haggis (10 Apr 2017)

love the fact that you have to do all the fire retardant stuff then build a log store at the back....


----------



## Davies5390 (10 Apr 2017)

I feel you 100% on that my friend


----------



## stewart (10 Apr 2017)

Great stuff - I'd managed to miss this until today. I love a workshop build.


----------



## Davies5390 (16 Apr 2017)

So things have come on a little and the end is in sight 

It's now been painted and the next job it to put the fire boards on the ceiling as I think I have put it off for long enough now. 

Very happy with how it's come together! Cost quite a bit more than anticipated but there we go.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Apr 2017)

Looks amazing - very good job.

Telly wired in first - I like your priorities!!


----------



## Superstrat (17 Apr 2017)

Very nice, time to get the machines in. Have you planned the layout?


----------



## Fitzroy (17 Apr 2017)

Nice job! Putting me to shame, been at mine for nearly a year and only got a lock on the door yesterday! Wheel marks on the new floor must have irked, like the first scratch on a new car, but it's built to be used not looked at. 

F.


----------

